# Need you're advice



## MrsC10

Hi ladies.

I'm in the TTC forum, but thought I would pop over and get your opinion.

I thought I was coming on my period on Saturday when I got very light spotting. Normally I get this and then a couple of hours later I get full blown today. Today, I've still got brown spotting and no sign of my usual AF. I took an OPK yesterday and today and both have come back positive. I don't have any cramps on any feelings that AF is on the way. I've taken a pregnancy test which looks negative to me. Anyone any ideas what could be going on? I've attached a couple of photos for you to look at (which I hope have worked)

Thanks! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 75


----------



## MrsC10

Here's my pregnancy test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 135


----------



## Nicola83

I can see a pink line on the IC. Good luck! x


----------



## chrislo4

Your pregnancy test looks positive to me. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Kirsty3051

I never had a positive result from an ic and I'm nearly 19 weeks pregnant now!


----------



## HopingCarter

WOOHOO! That looks like a :bfp: to me! You should be mosing over to this thread for good. Congrats!


----------



## Marthea007

Like everyone else, I'm pretty sure I see a :bfp:!! Congrats!


----------



## MrsC10

OH.....MY.....GOD!!! Are you guys for real!!????!!! I didn't think there was anything there!! Holy [email protected]£!! Sorry for the language :)


----------



## MrsC10

What about the brown spotting though? X


----------



## Kirsty3051

Everybody is different. Some women spot, some bleed, some just... don't! I started off with spotting, which then became a full blown bleed. I assumed it was my period but nope! Cooking up a perfectly healthy little boy xx


----------



## carlyjade86

I can't see anything but it may be because I'm on my phone as others obviously do! Woohoo! Just keep testing and I'm sure it'll get darker for you. Try not to worry about the spotting if it's brown it's old blood so that's fine. Congrats!!! Xx


----------



## skyesmom

looks like a BFP to me!! and some women get positive OPKs together with their BFPs!!! congrats!!


----------



## MrsC10

You guys are all so nice!!! I want to join you :) Don't worry carlyjade....I don't see anything either :)
Trying not to get my hopes up xx


----------



## MrsC10

skyesmom said:


> looks like a BFP to me!! and some women get positive OPKs together with their BFPs!!! congrats!!

Thank you. I'll give it another few days and test again. Trying desperately not to get my hopes up xx


----------



## Tmb0047

I see a line, but it looks like it is where the test strip meets the plastic on the MAX dip strip part. I can't tell for sure. I would pee on a first response and see what you get....that'll clear up any doubt!


----------



## ssjad

I thought opks showed positive a couple of days before hpts... I'd give it a go on a decent test in a couple of days.
Although I don't see a bfp (but on my phone), signs are certainly promising that af may not come!
Good luck!


----------



## mychelle4

I see a bfp myself. I spotted brown right about the time I was supposed to get AF. It never turned pink or red, just brown spotting for about 12 hours, then nothing. Get yourself a Frer and test again! GL


----------



## minties

Tmb0047 said:


> I see a line, but it looks like it is where the test strip meets the plastic on the MAX dip strip part. I can't tell for sure. I would pee on a first response and see what you get....that'll clear up any doubt!

This...I see a shadow where the test strip meets the plastic. I don't see any other lines sorry. Hoping you do get a positive though!


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks everyone. Really appreciate the input. Not getting my hopes up at all. I've ordered some FRER which should be here in a couple of days xx


----------



## ssjad

Good luck! Let us know. ..


----------



## MrsC10

Will do. Can't believe how nice all you guys are!! I put the same post in the TTC forums and no one has got back to me.
Hopefully I'll get to join you guys soon.

xx


----------



## ssjad

Maybe they're busy baby dancing ;-)


----------



## carlyjade86

Keep us posted! Sending happy postive thoughts x


----------



## Tattoo

I saw a second line. 
And don't worry about the spotting, I experienced that in my first pregnancy and it was brown spotting that tipped me off this time!


----------



## MrsC10

Can't quite believe how many of you have seen a second line! I've looked back at the photo a number of times and still don't see anything. I even rummaged for the test in the bin and had another look at it. I saw a faint line, but obviously it was outwith the time frame so could just be an evap line.
After 4 years of TTC, I know not to get excited. Why should this cycle be any different to the others after all?
I'll just need to wait it out. Thanks though for all your messages and your support. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Kirsty3051

Have you tried inverting the colours on your pregnancy test picture? I know a lot of women on the TTC board invert their photos and then mess around with the contrast and saturation to get a better look at any possible line xx


----------



## MrsC10

Yeah. I tried that, but it doesn't work properly on my 'phone. My iPad makes it look all squished up and my work computer blocks the site that I use to do it. Lol


----------



## lauraloo24

Hope this is it for you MrsC!


----------



## MrsC10

Tattoo said:


> I saw a second line.
> And don't worry about the spotting, I experienced that in my first pregnancy and it was brown spotting that tipped me off this time!

How long did your spotting last Tattoo? I'm on to day 5 now xx


----------



## MrsC10

lauraloo24 said:


> Hope this is it for you MrsC!

Thank you. Remaining calm........or at least rtying..........:winkwink:


----------



## DD80

I see a line on your pg test too. I never got anything like that unless I was pg! When is that frer coming? You need to go to the drug store and buy one like today!!!


----------



## MrsC10

It's due to get here in a couple of days. I'll keep using the IC's until then :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Did you test this morning?

...I think I'm more excited for your possible pregnancy than I was my own haha xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

I see a positive there as well.....good luck and I sure do hope you'll be joining us here!


----------



## MrsC10

Kirsty3051 said:


> Did you test this morning?
> 
> ...I think I'm more excited for your possible pregnancy than I was my own haha xx

Hahahaha!! No. I didn't. I'll test when I get home from work :)


----------



## Tattoo

MrsC10 said:


> Tattoo said:
> 
> 
> I saw a second line.
> And don't worry about the spotting, I experienced that in my first pregnancy and it was brown spotting that tipped me off this time!
> 
> How long did your spotting last Tattoo? I'm on to day 5 now xxClick to expand...

It was a few days. Not as long as a week, but quite a while. In my first pregnancy I assumed it was the start of a chemical pregnancy, but it never turned into a proper bleed. I had the spotting again at about seven weeks, heavier but still brown rather than red. This time it appeared about a week before my period was due.


----------



## _jellybean_

I had a smiley face opk when I got my very , very light bfp. I'd test again today if you can. I think you're pregnant! I see a second line!


----------



## MrsC10

Finish work in 20 minutes. I'll update you all on what the result is either way. Not holding out much hope though xxx


----------



## Tattoo

:test:


----------



## MrsC10

I still can't see anything.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 44


----------



## MrsC10

Next one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 38


----------



## MrsC10

One more
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 42


----------



## button05

I never got a positive with those IC's so don't lose hope! Hope your FRER's get here soon!


----------



## Kirsty3051

They're the same brand I used too and I never got a positive result xx


----------



## MrsC10

My FRERs have been dispatched so I'm assuming they'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## MrsC10

I really don't know what to do or think. Just took two OPKs. A cheapie and a digi and were both very positive. Surely what I'm getting isn't ovulation spotting after having it for 5 days?


----------



## ssjad

I think I see a line!!
But don't trust me... sometimes my brain invents a line. ..


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks. I'm very doubtful that anything is going to happen. FRERs should arrive today, so I'll test again tomorrow morning with one of them.


----------



## ssjad

No, I just looked again. I swear I see a line in the second one. Was the photo taken within the time limit?
Good luck in the morning. 

Ps why do you put your ring in all the photos? Just curious. ..


----------



## MrsC10

Yeah it was taken at 5 minutes. The test says to check between 5 and ten minutes. The ring helps the camera to focus on the test xx


----------



## ssjad

Oh. Haha. How embarrassing. Every time I took photos it'd take a hundred to get one in focus. Never thought of something so simple!


----------



## MrsC10

Hehe. I didn't find this out until last week either. It never occurred to me :)


----------



## _jellybean_

I would BD in case you're ov'ing now! Please post your FRER when you test. Fx for you. I still think you are pregnant!


----------



## MrsC10

_jellybean_ said:


> I would BD in case you're ov'ing now! Please post your FRER when you test. Fx for you. I still think you are pregnant!

I'll take another OPK when I get home. If it's still positive, we'll get to it. I had a 'look' to see what was up there earlier, but had a bit of difficulty....it all seemed very hard and tight. I only used my finger (probably too much info), but it all just felt very closed and tight......does this mean anything?


----------



## LuckyMama13

MrsC10 said:


> _jellybean_ said:
> 
> 
> I would BD in case you're ov'ing now! Please post your FRER when you test. Fx for you. I still think you are pregnant!
> 
> I'll take another OPK when I get home. If it's still positive, we'll get to it. I had a 'look' to see what was up there earlier, but had a bit of difficulty....it all seemed very hard and tight. I only used my finger (probably too much info), but it all just felt very closed and tight......does this mean anything?Click to expand...


If the cervix is high and closed I sincerely doubt that you are still ovulating which means this test is showing a positive for a pregnancy instead. I can't wait for you to test on a FRER! Waiting for those results!


----------



## MrsC10

I have no idea if anything I'm feeling is my cervix or not........I've never checked for this before so I've no idea what it feels like :/
It does feel soft at the top though.......don't know if this is my cervix or just tissue though.......I'm hopeless at this :)


----------



## LuckyMama13

I would never recommend anyone to use their cervix as their "guide" during pregnancy or to know if they are pregnant. I know my cervix well, and it isn't much different now than it was when I wasn't pregnant. The one thing it does tell you is if you're ovulating. 

We're all waiting for the FRER results lol.


----------



## MrsC10

LuckyMama13 said:


> I would never recommend anyone to use their cervix as their "guide" during pregnancy or to know if they are pregnant. I know my cervix well, and it isn't much different now than it was when I wasn't pregnant. The one thing it does tell you is if you're ovulating.
> 
> We're all waiting for the FRER results lol.

I'm pretty sure it's going to come back negative. I'm probably just having an off cycle.


----------



## MrsC10

Now I'm completely confused!!! Just took another OPK which came back blaring positive, so took a digital one....blank circle. But whe I ejected the stick, it was an obvious positive (I know they tell you not to go by the stick but there's not denying it). Negative IC PG test. I've been staring at it that long that I starting to convince myself there's a line. I've attached my OPKs to see what you ladies think

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Kirsty3051

That's really confusing! I've heard about women using OPKs to get a positive result earlier than pregnancy tests. I never used OPKs, I went strictly by my cervical mucus and the cramping I had on the day I ovulated. I don't know what to tell you - sorry :-( Did your tests arrive this morning? xxx


----------



## MrsC10

Yes. They're here. I'll take one tomorrow morning. Now sure it will be negative though.


----------



## MrsC10

Do they both look positive to you?


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'd take them both as positives, yeah xx


----------



## MrsC10

Grrr!! This is so annoying!!


----------



## DD80

Post a pic if the IC?


----------



## MrsC10

It's well out of the time frame now. I didn't take a photo of it at the time :(


----------



## Kirsty3051

MrsC10 said:


> Grrr!! This is so annoying!!

I'd love to be able to say I can only imagine! haha.

How many days late is AF for you so far? xx


----------



## MrsC10

No idea. I haven't been keeping track this month at all. I'm a little irregular, but I've never had anything like this xx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Fingers crossed for ur bfp tomorrow hun xx


----------



## _jellybean_

some women only get a short window of a positive opk. Why don't you take your frer now? I think it will show a line if you are pregnant.


----------



## MrsC10

I'm too scared. Lol x


----------



## Kirsty3051

:test:


----------



## MrsC10

Hehe. I'll leave the disappointment until tomorrow :) xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

Awwwwwwwwww now I am waiting longer too! You know I've been checking here all day just to see if you have your BFP!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## MrsC10

Aww :) sorry to keep you all waiting. I promise I'll do it tomorrow. I can tell you all now what the result is going to be though xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

Well I am still hoping it is a positive for you!


----------



## MrsC10

LuckyMama13 said:


> Well I am still hoping it is a positive for you!

Thanks :) xxx


----------



## MrsC10

As expected ladies....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Kirsty3051

I don't see a second line :cry:


----------



## MrsC10

Neither do I. Not unexpected at all. Still got the brown spotting. We DTD this morning. Spotting has turned to a watery pink now. Probably because we BD'd. Just waiting to see if it goes back to brown or if AF will show up. Plan on doing another OPK later on xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

Awwwwwwwwwwe! I'm sorry sweetie, I don't see a second line either. We've all been there with that disappointment! Do you use any of those cool phone apps to track your AF? It can let you know when you're ovulating as well. After using it for a year, that app was straight on and knew my body better than I did! I know you mentioned being irregular and i was as well.


----------



## MrsC10

I started to use an app, but I'm hopeless at getting into the habit of doing these things. I was supposed to be getting my last sets of bloods done when AF arrived so I could be referred. Looks like that's just being pushed back until she finally shows! I think that's much more disappointing than the BFN xxx


----------



## Kirsty3051

How long have you been spotting for? If it's been more than a few days I'm sure your doctor would be able to do a blood test for you xx


----------



## MrsC10

It's been a week now xx


----------



## _jellybean_

Aw. I really thought it would be pos. I'm sorry. I'd BD now though


----------



## MrsC10

We DTD this morning. The watery pink is now turning back to brown. I have no idea what's going on xx


----------



## MrsC10

Same results on the OPKs as yesterday....what's going on?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kirsty3051

I have no idea what's going on. Aren't OPKs only positive for 12 hours or something? I've heard there's only a small window. I'd call your doctor's office and explain about your positive tests for X amount of days, spotting and negative pregnancy tests. There could be something going on that you're not aware of xx


----------



## _jellybean_

I think that when you got your positive OPK it was b/c your body was gearing up to ovulate. Maybe you were having ovulation spotting. That happened to me twice, but not for as long as you've been, just for a day or two.

Either way, I'd BD and I'd call the doctor to see what's going on. I really just think you probably had a long cycle though.


----------



## MrsC10

I thought about ovulation spotting, but surely I wouldn't have that for so long before or after ovulation? Especially with it turning pink for a while after DTD? That tied in with the light positives everyone saw on the IC's makes me wonder if it's just an off cycle. I can't call the docs until Monday now. I'll just need to see if the spotting dies down in the next few days. If not, I'll call the docs on Monday and take another test in about a week.
Spoke to OH and he seems to think what you all thought yesterday.....that I'm pregnant....pretty sure it's not that though.
SIGH!!! Why are our bodies soooo confusing?? Xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

That is very odd. You've been showing us these tests for a few days now, I can't imagine it would still be positive for ovulation until now. Either it is an off month, or it's too early for any HCG to show on the pregnancy test. I am curious to know myself what's going on.


----------



## LuckyMama13

Kirsty3051 said:


> I have no idea what's going on. Aren't OPKs only positive for 12 hours or something? I've heard there's only a small window. I'd call your doctor's office and explain about your positive tests for X amount of days, spotting and negative pregnancy tests. There could be something going on that you're not aware of xx

Agree completely! :shrug:


----------



## Kirsty3051

I've only spotted twice due to ovulation and it's only ever lasted one or two wipes after peeing. Have you tried a digital pregnancy test? xx


----------



## MrsC10

I've not done a digital. I kind of thought it would be a waste of money if the FRER was showing negative? Took another test at OH's request and still negative. We've both decided to wait until Wednesday. I'll test again then. If I'm still spotting and the tests are still negative, then I'll go to my GP. I'll keep up the OPKs until then though.
Thanks for all your support ladies. You've been awesome!!! :) xx


----------



## DD80

Not to freak you out, but just thinking ectopic? With bleeding and the positive IC and now negative frer, it kinda fits. I'm not saying "this is what you have!" Just trying to think to reasons why this is happening. If you start cramping, go to the dr. My other thought is pcos - do you have it? I have a friend who does and she gets like a week of "false" positives on her opks because he body tries to ovulate and then doesn't right away.

I hope you figure it out!


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks DD80. I did think ectopic. Not had any cramping though or any other 'symptoms'. I was tested for PCOS a few years back but the tests were negative xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

Well good luck to you Hun and I hope it is all figured out before the week is through. Hopefully you'll be joining us here soon! Lots of luck and baby dust! xxxx


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks LuckyMama! And thanks for your help and support. I'll update the thread probably once I've seen my GP. I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly and you have your perfect bundle of joy :) hopefully I'll get to join you all on the road to motherhood one day xx


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm sure eptopic pregnancies test positive earlier than healthy pregnancies because the journey is somewhat shorter. I was thinking cysts but didn't want to cause any unnecessary worry xx


----------



## MrsC10

It's ok. Cysts also occurred to me. I guess it'll all be revealed in its own time. Maybe this happening will my GP to refer me quicker....


----------



## _jellybean_

If you did ovulate do you have any idea how many dpo you could be?


----------



## MrsC10

I don't think it is ovulation. Woke up this morning to heavier spotting. Still not enough to need a pad or anything. This may be too much info, but it has turned red on a few occasions and now has clots....I'll be heading to the doctors first thing in the morning I think. I don't want to wait until Wednesday and fins out its something more serious xx


----------



## Kirsty3051

Any update? xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

Any update? Did you visit the doctor?


----------



## MrsC10

No update ladies. Still got the brown spotting. That's 9 days now. Tried to get a doctors appointment this morning, but there was none available. I got through to the surgery within five minutes of it opening. My docs are an absolute joke!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Wow, that sucks. Hoping you have some better luck tomorrow x


----------



## MrsC10

Ok ladies. I took a pregnancy test earlier and I thought I saw a line, but just put it down to line eye. I went back and checked....and this us what I saw. I know it's outside the time, but please tell me you see something too? It's as thick as the control line xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 42


----------



## carlyjade86

Ooh I can't see anything on this flipping phone!! I hope there is tho...
If it helps, it took 2 weeks for my line to get dark with an IC. This was my first test xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MrsC10

Grrrr! I knew my phone wouldn't pick it up!! It's very faint :(


----------



## LuckyMama13

I can't tell from here either! They have an app for your phone for pregnancy tests and it actually inverts the photo for you to show if there's a line or not. The app is simply called Pregnancy Test Checker.


----------



## Kirsty3051

I don't see anything in yours MrsC. Did you have any luck getting a doctor's appointment?


----------



## MrsC10

No. Still can't get an appointment!! They really are an absolute joke!! Spotting hasn't been as bad today. Still there, but less than the last 4 days or so xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Have u done another today? X


----------



## MrsC10

I was going to, but I've drank a lot today. I'll do another one before bed. Thinking the one yesterday may have been a false positive xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsC10

Well spotting seems to have stopped (a grand total of 10 days). IC looked negative, but OPKs are still positive....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## MrsC10

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## carlyjade86

Try with FMU tomorrow? Don't drink anything through the night and hopefully something will show! X


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'd drop the ICs and buy an own brand from tesco or something. I've never known anybody to have positives OPKs for 10 days xx


----------



## MrsC10

Took a CB this morning and it was negative. Had slight brown spotting as well mixed in with EWCM. I'll be calling the docs again this morning to try and get an appointment. This is all a bit of a nightmare now. I'll keep you posted on how I get on xx


----------



## Kirsty3051

How did you get on?Xxx


----------



## MrsC10

I'm still calming down!!basically....they don't know what's wrong and they don't know how to fix it!!!
He basically told me not to pay any attention to ovulation tests as they're not worth the money (?!?!?!?!!!). 
I've to get 21 day bloods done AGAIN (I've had them done SIX times now)!!! I've to treat today as day ten of my cycle. He was completely useless!!
He checked my LAST set of 21 day bloods and said everything looked fine apart from my progesterone levels. I asked him if it may just be my progesterone levels that were the issue...his answer?....I didn't get one!!
As much use as a chocolate teapot!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

Can't get over how useless some doctors can be! Did he not mention anything about getting blood taken to check for early pregnancy?! I'd be so mad


----------



## carlyjade86

Drs!!! It's a wonder they get paid so much! Maybe he's right in that treating it as CD 10 and try again. If you are pregnant now then U'll find out soon enough. If not, u might be by the end of this cycle!! Xx


----------



## MrsC10

Kirsty3051 said:


> Can't get over how useless some doctors can be! Did he not mention anything about getting blood taken to check for early pregnancy?! I'd be so mad

Pregnancy didn't even seem to be an option. He looked at me as if I was crazy when I said I had done a pregnancy test. It's taken me all night to calm down. OH and I have talked and we're looking into to going private for fertility treatment. It'll cost, but I'm sure to get answers much quicker. I've been trying to get referred through my doctor for two years now! Xx


----------



## MrsC10

carlyjade86 said:


> Drs!!! It's a wonder they get paid so much! Maybe he's right in that treating it as CD 10 and try again. If you are pregnant now then U'll find out soon enough. If not, u might be by the end of this cycle!! Xx

I felt really guilty. He made me feel like I was wasting his time. I was so mad I was almost crying during my appointment! Xx


----------



## carlyjade86

It's awful they make u feel like that. It really puts me off going... I had the same when I was trying for DD. I was worried as my flow only lasted an afternoon and I though that's what was stopping me and she almost laughed in my face. Seemed reasonable to me seeing as id been trying a long time. Brush him off... He was obv an idiot x


----------



## MrsC10

They all seem to be idiots at my surgery. The other doctor I went to see basically told me that children weren't everything!! Maybe to some of us they are!! Grrrr!!


----------



## carlyjade86

I know it's cliche but it really does happen when u least expect it. DS was a fumble in a car at 17. DD took 14mths of hardcore trying - u name it, I gave it a go! It was only when we were arguing about it that much that I'd made my mind up to start taking the pill, I caught. Then this one I had my implant out in Feb, did no "trying" and was pregnant in 3 cycles. you'll get it bean - if it's not there already a x


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks :) but after 4 years of trying with irregular cycles, I'm at the end of my tether. I've been watching friends and family around me get married and go on to have one or two children in the time we have been trying and it just makes me so sad and makes me more desperate to get my own little bundle to look after :(


----------



## carlyjade86

I can imagine... Really hoping this is it for you...


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks. Had more EWCM this morning.....

We looked into private clinics last night and sent some enquiries away. I researched for referrals through our GP as well to the NHS. Our area has a 3 years waiting list!!! WTH!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Get baby dancing, just in case! It's a long time isn't it... It'll happen tho. I have every faith!


----------



## MrsC10

E-mailed the private clinic last night. Got a reply today and have my first consultation in two weeks!! Eek! So excited to get things moving and finally find out what's going on and how they can (hopefully) help.
Today has been a good day :) :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LuckyMama13

That is great news!!! Hopefully we will be hearing of a BFP for you in the near future!!


----------



## MrsC10

I hope so. I'm finally starting to feel positive that a baby may be possible at some point in the near future. So excited just to get the tests done so lord knows what I'll be like if I ever to get my BFP. Hehe


----------



## Kirsty3051

Good luck! xx


----------



## MrsC10

Thank you! If you all don't mind, I'd like to keep you all updated. No one knows we're TTC so I don't have anyone to talk to about everything xx


----------



## Kirsty3051

That's fine by me - I pretty much live on here! I look forward to your updates xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw what awesome news!!! Woohoo!! Yes I'll definitely like to keep in touch with you and hear all about that BFP when it comes!


----------



## DD80

Good luck! I hope all goes well!


----------



## MrsC10

Thank you everyone. I took another OPK today and it was again positive!! I've decided to ditch the OPKs and start charting temps. I started a few years ago, but didn't keep it up. New thermometer ordered (I threw the other one out) and app downloaded :)
Everything feels....heavy 'down there'. Hopefully AF is on the way so I can start a new cycle :) xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Good luck my dear. Temping is a fab way to learn your cycle and see what's happening in there. Try taking EPO too. I'm sure that's what helped me catch so quickly this time! Keep us posted. Xx
Ps - I wasn't taking it to TTC. I was taking it for my skin and my mood. It's only afterwards I read it helps with conception and I have to agree! x


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks. I take Royal Jelly which, up until this cycle, had almost regulated everything. I'll do some research and make sure I can take RJ and EPO together xx


----------



## Kirsty3051

Good luck MrsC! Maybe one day we'll be pregnancy buddies ;) xx


----------



## MrsC10

Kirsty3051 said:


> Good luck MrsC! Maybe one day we'll be pregnancy buddies ;) xx

I'd love that! Fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## MrsC10

Hey ladies.

Just updating. I've got my first consultation a week on Friday. Started temping a few days ago as well in preparation for the journey ahead. I've gad pain on my right side and EWCM to day so took an OPK. The result puts my other positives to shame. Hopefully this is ovulation for me. I should know tomorrow as my temp should go up. We DTD yesterday morning. No chance I'll get any from OH tonight as he's shattered.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kirsty3051

Too tired?! jump him! I need a pregnancy buddy xx


----------



## carlyjade86

HahAhaha u almost made it sound like the man has a choice! OH has tried that card before. Just cup his nuts and he'll be putty in your hands I'm sure! Hahaha good luck!!


----------



## MrsC10

Hehe ladies. I wish I could. He's one of those guys that if he knows why I'm jumping him, he can't perform. And I know from experience that if he's ever shattered, I'll get nothing from him. I'll hive him a little nudge before we go to bed and see what response I get....no harm in testing the water ;)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Haha! Tickling the bottom of OH's back always manages to get me my own way. I'm not feeling it so much at 20 weeks pregnant but 100% success rate previously! :p


----------



## MrsC10

Testing the water seemed to work for me ;)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Yes!! C'mon baby C! Lincoln needs a little buddy


----------



## MrsC10

Kirsty3051 said:


> Yes!! C'mon baby C! Lincoln needs a little buddy

Hehehe!! What you like!

I'm actually not too fussed if it doesn't happen this cycle. At least I know that by the time we got to see the consultant, we'll be ready to start a fresh cycle, so we'll be able to get a lot of the tests done pretty quickly :)


----------



## MrsC10

I didn't get a temp rise this morning so thinking that it might rise tomorrow morning....only time will tell xx


----------



## Kirsty3051

I'm still keeping my fingers crossed! How long have you been trying?xx


----------



## MrsC10

4 years now. We should have been referred years ago, but with my docs being as hopeless as they are, it never happened. We get as far as 21 day bloods and hit a brick wall. I've no idea how many sets of 21 day bloods I've had...or in some cases....tried to have taken. It's ridiculous. 
When I went last week to the GP about my spotting, he didn't grasp why I thought this was an issue. His response? 'We'll do another set of 21 day bloods'. Arrrrgh!!!! I almost tore my hair out!!

Still. I should have a lot of my tests done very quickly now.....all going well :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

Didn't mean to read and run but I had some pretty painful cramps that I couldn't ignore!

4 years is a long time :( have you picked out names yet? :D


----------



## MrsC10

We've had names picked out for years. Boys names was more difficult.....xx


----------



## Kirsty3051

What names did you decide on? ^.^

We struggled with girl names. Good job he's all penis huh xx


----------



## MrsC10

We like Georgia and Zoe for girls. The only boys name we've both agreed on is Alexander :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

I like Zoe, very pretty! :) OH still likes Leonardo xx


----------



## MrsC10

Bit of a temp rise this morning! Hoping it stays up over the next few days. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## LuckyMama13

This is so cool, I was just suddenly thinking I wanted to check out this thread and see if you are still updating us! Yayy!!! I for one would love to keep up with your journey! Hoping we will all be bump buddies real soon!


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks LuckyMama. Got another positive OPK today, but not anywhere near as dark as the pic I put up and it looks lighter than the one I took yesterday. So glad I decided to start temping. Helps with the guess work. My temp went up by 0.1 this morning so it needs to go up a bit mire before I can confirm ovulation. Thank you so much for being so supportive ladies. It really means a lot to me xxx


----------



## MrsC10

Kirsty3051 said:


> I like Zoe, very pretty! :) OH still likes Leonardo xx

That's lovely :) x


----------



## MrsC10

A week today ladies until my consultation! Eeeeek!!!! Continuing with my temping. I've been getting positive OPKs for 5 days, but my temp gas been rising over the past 3 days...I've put a snapshot of my temps since I started at the beginning of the week. I'm thinking about stepping away from the OPKs and sticking with temping until AF shows. What do you think?
I know the chart isn't great because I've only been doing it for a week, but it's the best I can give you just now xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kirsty3051

Only a week already?! Where has this past week gone? Eeee. I've never charted anything to do with my temperature so I'm not sure if that's a good or bad rise? Good luck either way! I'm glad you'll finally get some answers x


----------



## MrsC10

Kirsty3051 said:


> Only a week already?! Where has this past week gone? Eeee. I've never charted anything to do with my temperature so I'm not sure if that's a good or bad rise? Good luck either way! I'm glad you'll finally get some answers x

I know. I can't believe it's been a week either. I'm hoping my temp goes up again tomorrow. It should make things a bit clearer. 
How are things going with you? Xx


----------



## Kirsty3051

Do you know if you've ovulated this cycle? all this charting stuff confuses me!

Not bad. Haven't had much sleep. Every time I'm about to drop off I end up taking a foot to the ribs. He's definitely more active when I'm tired. Little sod! Xx


----------



## ssjad

Hi MrsC... how's it going? So glad to hear you're finally going to see a dr who should be able to help. 4 years is too long for them to ignore... time to be the squeaky wheel!!
Great to see you're temping. I did it for the first time the month I got pregnant and it was a fascinating experience. It'll also give your dr some insight into what's happening to you hormonally. 
Good luck! !


----------



## MrsC10

Kirsty3051 said:


> Do you know if you've ovulated this cycle? all this charting stuff confuses me!
> 
> Not bad. Haven't had much sleep. Every time I'm about to drop off I end up taking a foot to the ribs. He's definitely more active when I'm tired. Little sod! Xx

I still don't know if I've ovulated. All these positive OPKs are throwing things off and my temps aren't textbook. I'm hoping I have. If not, I'm hoping the consultant will me something to help start a new cycle. 
Aw! Your wee guy sounds like he likes to be trouble :) xx


----------



## MrsC10

ssjad said:


> Hi MrsC... how's it going? So glad to hear you're finally going to see a dr who should be able to help. 4 years is too long for them to ignore... time to be the squeaky wheel!!
> Great to see you're temping. I did it for the first time the month I got pregnant and it was a fascinating experience. It'll also give your dr some insight into what's happening to you hormonally.
> Good luck! !

I thought that too. As well as taking some of the confusion out the equation for me, it should be helpful for them too xx


----------



## MrsC10

This Friday ladies. THIS FRIGGIN FRIDAY!!! I'm soooo excited! Temps have spiked and I finally have cross hairs on my chart. To top it off? Today is a bank holiday for us. Life is good :) Hope you're all doing well xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

I am so excited for you! Finally a step in the right direction!!!


----------



## Kirsty3051

4 more days! It's flown by x


----------



## MrsC10

It's tomorrow, its tomorrow,it's tomorrow!!!! EEEEEEEKKKK!!!!

Can't believe it's finally here!!

Can I ask, have any of you ladies checked your cervix in the past? Just got a couple of questions xxx


----------



## LuckyMama13

It's tomorrowwwwwwwwww! I just wanted to pop on and let you know I am thinking of you! I will be out all day tomorrow but as soon as I get home I'll check the forum and see any updates! 

As for the cervix- yes I used to check mine for ovulation.


----------



## MrsC10

LuckyMama13 said:


> It's tomorrowwwwwwwwww! I just wanted to pop on and let you know I am thinking of you! I will be out all day tomorrow but as soon as I get home I'll check the forum and see any updates!
> 
> As for the cervix- yes I used to check mine for ovulation.

Thanks :) my appointment isn't until 5.30pm, but I will update. I've been checking my cervix daily and I *think* I've now got the hang of it. Sometimes I feel like its easy to locate, but on other days it feels like its kind of off to the left hand side? I know it can move about a lot, but moving to the left??


----------



## Kirsty3051

Good luck! 

I've checked mine more than a few times just out of curiosity. It ranges from soft and squidgy to rock hard. It moves up when you're... in the mood and lowers when I'm not. As for moving to the left, mine seems to be in a different place every time I've checked xx


----------



## MrsC10

Kirsty3051 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I've checked mine more than a few times just out of curiosity. It ranges from soft and squidgy to rock hard. It moves up when you're... in the mood and lowers when I'm not. As for moving to the left, mine seems to be in a different place every time I've checked xx

I just didn't want to be weird :haha: it seems to always be to the left, so that must be normal for me xx


----------



## Kirsty3051

How did you get on? xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

how did the appointment go??


----------



## MrsC10

Hi ladies. Sorry for taking so long to update this. We went straight from our appointment to my mum and dad's for drinks and nibbles...4 bottles of champagne later.....oops! :)
Well......I have PCOS. I was told 3 years ago by the NHS hospital that it was 'very unlikely' that this is what I had and therefore my doctors surgery had completely ruled it out!
I got taken in for my consultation, and both myself and OH were given thorough medical histories. I there and then got an ultrasound scan which showed the cysts straight away. I then got bloods taken to check my hormone levels and my egg reserves. I go back in two weeks where I will get my blood results and told what the best way forward is. It might be that all I need is Clomid. If my egg reserves are low..he might suggest moving straight to IVF.
I somehow knew it would be PCOS. I said to my OH even after I was told that it wasn't PCOS that that is what it was.
I'm more than ok with the diagnosis and have already started looking at my diet, what changes I need to make to my lifestyle to help myself and what vitamins will benefit me more.
My consultant didn't seem in the slightest bit worried about the diagnosis. He was excellent and I didn't feel at any point like I should be worried. He seemed very confident that all I would need to get is the Clomid. He said that the biggest challenge is finding the right dose for me...which isn't that big challenge at all!!

I text my best friend last night (we work together) and told her. We're meeting on Monday at lunchtime so I can tell her all about it. She was so sweet. She said she'll bring something healthy in for her lunch too so that I don't feel too bad. She's just the sweetest :)
I'll keep you all updated. The next couple of weeks will be filled with me moaning about having to eat salads and do more exercise :haha:


----------



## Kirsty3051

So glad you're finally getting some answers! Aw your friend is so sweet. Wishing you the best of luck! (and will still be stalking for updates ;))


----------



## diz

Just read through your entire post and you're so lovely. I really hope the clomid works for you and you get your stick bean soon. Good luck x


----------



## MrsC10

diz said:


> Just read through your entire post and you're so lovely. I really hope the clomid works for you and you get your stick bean soon. Good luck x

Awww! Thank you :) That's such a lovely thing to say. Congrats on your pregnancy! I hope you're keeping well.

We've just been food shopping. It cost a fortune since we now have to buy pretty much everything fresh for me. I've tried to get as much variety as possible so I don't get bored of the same stuff.

I was thinking today about the brown blood I was getting a few weeks ago. I think this could have been a cyst which ruptured. It would make sense. I also read that OPKs can be positive all the time for women with PCOS. I'll be stepping away from them from now on and sticking to temping and checking my cervix.

Feeling very positive about everything. Just about to buy a new work out DVD and get the exercise started. Onwards and upwards :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## whattoexpect

I have been stalking, and just wanted to let you know that you have the most wonderful attitude. I have pcos and many women that get the diagnosis immediately feel defeated. With the right treatment most of us can still be moms. Best of luck to you. Think you should start a journal so I can stalk you properly :)


----------



## diz

That makes sence about the spotting. Thats a very good reason to what it could have been. 

Hopefully all the fresh food and the excersize will go miles towards the end result.mespecialy on top of the help you will get from your Dr x


----------



## mod19

I just read through your entire post and wanted to give support and success stories.

My sister has pcos and has the cutest little boy in the world and another on the way. Both took her three years to conceive but both were natural.

I had been TTC for 4 years as well. I do not have pcos. After I had my second ectopic my ob put me on 50mg of clomid. I went in for my scan the same day I got a positive opk and there was nothing! One tiny little follicle that wasn't close to being ready. She said it was possible I had already ovulated since I had a positive opk that morning, but that it didn't really look like it. Before I left though she did say that stranger things have happened and to obviously test if I don't get my period, and if I do to call her so she could call in a higher dose of clomid for me. Well I must have released that egg cuz I got my bfp that cycle! So stranger things have happened. 
I was convinced it'd never happen for me, but it did. We saw the little peanut and heard the heartbeat at 7 weeks. Good luck in your journey and I hope the clomid works for you too! I'm happy to hear you know what's going on in your body now.


----------



## MrsC10

I'm a little overwhelmed ladies by all of your kind words of support. It really means a lot to me. To hear from others who have PCOS and hear their success stories....you are ALL my inspiration.
I did start a journal a few days or so before my appointment. It's titled '4 years down the line'. I haven't updated it as I didn't think anyone was interested. I'll most certainly keep it up to date now (I'll start tomorrow). 
Breaking myself in gently with my new diet and exercise routine. I don't want to give myself too much of a shock ;)
I don't see the point in wallowing in self pity over this. I have PCOS. I either stand up to it and jump the hurdle or turn my back and crawl away. I'm not willing to do the latter. It's not my style ;)
Thank you all again for your support. I think you're all wonderful!!

Xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

Wow! Whereas most women would probably see this diagnosis as daunting and a hurdle, you're taking it very well! I have to admit I would react similarly! It must be a HUGE relief to finally know what it is that's been causing these problems. And now that that underlying cause has been determined, the appropriate measures can be taken. I am very happy! It took doctors 16 years before I finally had my diagnosis of POTS syndrome- and I am the one that diagnosed it and saw a cardiologist who IMMEDIATELY confirmed it and I started medication and made the appropriate lifestyle changes. I just completely understand how much relief comes with the diagnosis, to just know there is a fix. 

I wish you the VERY best of luck, and I hope the clomid is an immediate fix. Please continue to update us! And your friend is very kind and supportive...not everyone is willing to do this.


----------



## MrsC10

Thank you LuckyMama. As I said, I always knew it would be PCOS. I just wish they had done something about it sooner.
Still. I have the diagnosis now and can move forward and work with it, rather than against it.
I updated my journal so you can all pop over there to have a look at it when you like. I'll keep this thread updated too :) xxx


----------



## MrsC10

Hello everyone! Been a week since my consultation and I've been doing great. I've had a heavy cold though, which has meant I was only able to start my exercising properly in the past couple of days :( I've felt great since starting my diet and have found loads that I like to eat! Hoping I'll see the benefits of my exercise next week too.
AF showed up, after 92 days of absence. That's the longest I've went without AF for a long time. Hopefully the next cycle will be shorter.
Off out tonight with a group of friends for food and drinks. Plan to stick to the healthy option and soft drinks. I want to be quite strict with myself for a good few weeks before I let myself have any 'treats'. If I don't do that, I'll not stick to the diet or the exercise for very long.
Anyway, I've put pretty much what I've put here in my journal titled '4 years down the line' if you'd like to stalk there :)

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## MrsC10

Hey ladies.

I'm not sure if anyone is still subscribed to this thread, but thought I'd update it anyway.
I start Clomid on my next cycle and have been given Provera to take if my cycle goes on too long.
Exercising and healthy eating is going well and I'm looking forward to getting my Clomid journey started.
We're using this month to relax and just enjoy being with each other as we know that our Clomid cycles will be a bit more regimental in terms of DTD. 
I'm still temping though. I want to keep in the habit of doing it, even on our relaxed cycle, so that I don't forget to do it when it really matters.
Hope you're all have a great weekend xx


----------



## mod19

Thanks for the update! Hope the clomid works for you. What dosage did they prescribe? 50mg?


----------



## MrsC10

Only 25mg. Consultant had said I have a very mild case of PCOS with very good ehh reserves so he didn't want to over stimulate my ovaries xx


----------



## MrsC10

Hi ladies. I know this is an old thread, but I did say I would update. I'm happy to say that I got my BFP two weeks ago after our first round of a Clomid. I'm 5w4d today. Praying this little one sticks xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

Congrats hun :) xx


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks you :) x


----------



## mod19

Oh that's so awesome!!! Congrats! Did they tell you how many eggs you had ready to go?


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks hun. No, they'd didn't. I got a 21 day blood test, but no ultrasound to have a look xx


----------



## mod19

Wow really? Well congrats still! I know how relieving and scary it can be to see that second line after trying for so long!


----------



## Kassy

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks ladies. Still very cautious about the whole thing and just hoping everything is OK. I've got my first GP appointment tomorrow after work. Hopefully that will go well xx


----------



## mod19

Keep us updated!


----------



## LuckyMama13

That is AMAZING news!!!! I am so happy for you and praying! I haven't been on the forums in a while because I made the move back to NY from Egypt! My two older kids are much happier here and have been doing excellent in school! Many events led up to this major move and most of it regarded family and health issues. Much happier to be home! Keep us updated on your progress!!!!


----------



## MrsC10

LuckyMama13 said:


> That is AMAZING news!!!! I am so happy for you and praying! I haven't been on the forums in a while because I made the move back to NY from Egypt! My two older kids are much happier here and have been doing excellent in school! Many events led up to this major move and most of it regarded family and health issues. Much happier to be home! Keep us updated on your progress!!!!

Hey hun. Thanks so much. Everything seems to be going ok, but my husband has very kindly passed on the cold to me. Is there ANYTHING I can take to help me function for the next few days? X


----------



## ssjad

That's so exciting!! Huge congratulations! !!


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks hun :) xx


----------



## LuckyMama13

Aweee sorry to hear about your cold! I also have one passed on by my beautiful children who love to share! I am not taking anything for it, as they say- you can't kill a cold, you can only alleviate the symptoms! Lemon and honey are my go-to. Garlic is a natural antibiotic and you can add that into your foods. A humidifier certainly helps too! I add that vicks to it and steam myself like a clam. 

How have you been feeling otherwise?


----------



## Rebeccal

Hi 
I'm new here and can't find a thread on what I wanna ask 

I'm 28 weeks pregnant with my first child and I'm blessed with a little girl.. I went for a scan to check that my placenta was in the right place I was told that my baby is underweight yet I went for a 4D scan 5 days before and I was told my baby was 1.1kg (2.2lbs) which I have checked and is right for how far gone I am.. I'm a little worried as I wouldn't have had this scan and been told this if I didn't question why I wasn't told my placenta is at the front
Has anyone had this happen to them? 
Please let me know I'm very scared now 

Thanks


----------



## Kirsty3051

Hi Rebecca.
If you click 'forum jump' towards the top of your page and select 'pregnant - third trimester', you can create a new thread there with your question and will get a response from the women in that part of the forum. :hugs:


----------

